# Những thói quen khiến não bộ lão hóa sớm



## uyenlam (19/10/18)

Ngày càng nhiều người mắc chứng mất trí nhớ, hay quên vì não bộ bị lão hóa sớm mà nguyên nhân lại đến từ những thói quen nguy hại này.

*Nói ít khiến não bộ dễ bị lão hóa*
Khoang miệng là một trong những cơ quan gần não bộ nhất. Khi tạo ra nhiều kích thích cho vòm họng và khoang miệng sẽ thúc đẩy cung cấp máu và tăng lượng oxy lên não.

_

_
_Càng ít cơ hội giao tiếp với mọi người xung quanh thì dây thần kinh não bộ càng dễ bị lão hóa. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Ngày nay, cuộc sống hiện đại cạnh tranh khá khốc liệt, đôi khi chúng ta phải gặp những tác động không như mong muốn khiến nhiều người ở độ tuổi trung niên bắt đầu có dấu hiệu sống tách biệt, lặng lẽ ít nói, ngại giao tiếp ở mức độ khác nhau.

Thực tế là, càng ít cơ hội giao tiếp với mọi người xung quanh thì dây thần kinh não bộ càng dễ bị lão hóa.

Theo các nhà khoa học, để ngăn chặn tình trạng này, thái độ sống lạc quan vui vẻ là điều vô cùng quan trọng. Tâm lý lạc quan có thể kích thích năng lực tiềm ẩn và sức sống của con người, giúp giải quyết được mâu thuẫn, vượt qua khó khăn.

*Hút thuốc lá làm lão hóa não bộ*
Hút thuốc lâu dài có thể thu nhỏ các mô não gây mất trí nhớ do tuổi già. Nó cũng có thể gây ra xơ cứng động mạch não, ảnh hưởng đến việc cung cấp máu cho não. Các tế bào thần kinh thậm chí có thể gây thoái hóa não bộ.

Các nhà khoa học đã thực hiện cuộc nghiên cứu trên 465 người bằng cách cho họ làm bài kiểm tra năng lực thần kinh đầu tiên khi 11 tuổi. Và 53 năm sau, họ tiếp tục làm thêm một bài kiểm tra nữa. Kết quả: những người hút thuốc làm bài kiểm tra kém hơn những người không hút thuốc. Nguyên nhân theo các chuyên gia có thể là do lượng hóa chất có trong thuốc lá gây hại đến tim và phổi, từ đó tác hại đến não bộ của người hút thuốc lá.

*Lão hóa não bộ sớm vì suy nghĩ, làm việc quá sức*
Não bộ hay bất cứ cơ quan nào trong cơ thể đều có giới hạn làm việc ở những năng suất nhất định, khi bạn suy nghĩ nhiều, làm việc quá sức, đặc biệt là lúc cơ thể đang mệt mỏi, ốm yếu vì bị bệnh thì lại càng không nên, bởi nó sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến khả năng làm việc của bộ não, làm não bị suy nhược, tổn thương nếu thói quen này kéo dài.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

